
Indian men arrested for suspected leak of TV show episode - everyone
https://torrentfreak.com/game-of-thrones-pirates-arrested-for-leaking-episode-early-170814/
======
everyone
I just find it crazy that people would be _arrested_ for something so trivial.

How is that even a crime, surely its civil in nature.

~~~
rakshithbekal
Its a pay per view for the broadcasters in the form of subscriptions. While I
don't support this kind of activity I can see the damages done to a business
if they are robbed of their audience. Broadcasters pay to have the show on
their channel, why should they not be bothered when they are about to lose
potential numbers because people have already seen the show before they air
it? Viewers count is very important in this business.

~~~
everyone
Of course, they might have grounds to sue the leaker, but the fact that the
police are interceding on the side of the broadcaster is what I find
disturbing.

~~~
rakshithbekal
the police are involved because they have been asked to be involved. Do you
think police only act on their own all the time? They provide a service and
this one involves people violating law

~~~
everyone
Yes, laws. Is leaking an episode of a TV show a crime in Inida? Seems crazy.

The ideal of the justice system is to, well, maintain justice. Seems in
practice they are, as you said, a service, a private goon squad for the rich.

